# Micro audio IMac G5 ?



## endavent (31 Janvier 2005)

Excusez cette question de béotien (je découvre le monde Apple depuis quelques mois) mais ni la Fnac ni l'Apple Store n'a pu me répondre précisément :
*Où se trouve le micro intégré de l'IMac G5 ? Y en a-t-il un ?*
J'ai un Ibook G4 et il y a bien un micro intégré, mais dans l'Imac j'ai bien vu une prise "Line In" à l'arrière qui, selon les dires de l'Apple store, servirait également de prise micro (?), mais rien concernant un micro intégré à l'écran.

Pouvez-vous éclairer ma lanterne SVP ?


----------



## amalez (31 Janvier 2005)

Le micro est en dessous de l'ecran, entre les enceintes.


----------



## endavent (31 Janvier 2005)

Il y en a donc bien un ?

C'est incroyable que même les vendeurs de l'Apple Store n'aient pas connaissance de ce détail !

Merci pour l'info ;-)


----------



## calvin (31 Janvier 2005)

les vendeurs connaissent pas non plus les 50000 references par coeur...


----------



## endavent (31 Janvier 2005)

Non, bien sûr, mais il me semblait qu'un produit comme l'Imac G5 était quand même un produit phare, et que les vendeurs (je dis "les" car la personne qui était au bout du fil avait posé la question à ses collègues) étaient censés connaître ce genre de "détail" qui me paraît quand même important pour un produit véritablement mulimedia.

J'ai moi-même été vendeur en informatique et j'essayais de connaître à fond mes produits pour mieux conseiller mes clients.

Ceci étant, ce détail de micro n'est pas seulement imputable aux vendeurs, puisque nulle part dans la doc du produit on n'y fait référence ... Etonnant, non ?


----------



## Webmr (31 Janvier 2005)

Euh si c'est bien écrit: Microphone intégré dans les caractéristiques audio (en bas de la page) http://www.apple.com/fr/imac/specs.html


----------



## calvin (31 Janvier 2005)

les micro et enceintes integrees ca vaut pas la qualite des externes


----------



## endavent (31 Janvier 2005)

009 a dit:
			
		

> Euh si c'est bien écrit: Microphone intégré dans les caractéristiques audio (en bas de la page) http://www.apple.com/fr/imac/specs.html



Oups  c'est vrai que c'était écrit dans le descriptif général !! Mais moi je suis allé directement dans les specs techniques, et là il était seulement noté dans audio "Sortie casque/audionumérique optique; entrée ligne audio"; ce qui me rassure c'est que le vendeur de la Fnac est allé aussi regarder au même endroit !

Maintenant je suis d'accord avec Calvin : lorsque mon budget me le permettra à nouveau je prendrai peut-être le caisson "Creature" pour respecter l'esthétique, à moins qe vous ayez mieux à me conseiller ?


----------



## calvin (31 Janvier 2005)

y a certes les soundsticks 

mais en qualite les creatures sont top et puis niveau design et couleur, ca se marie bien avec l'imac

je posterai une photo cette semaine de l'imac + creature + ipod = famille des produits Apple en blanc


----------



## endavent (20 Février 2005)

Je continue ce thread car je viens de découvrir un autre problème : contrairement à ce qui m'avait été annoncé, l'entrée LINE IN ne fonctionne pas lorsqu'on connecte un micro externe : que ce soit dans Skype ou dans les préférences système, le micro du casque Plantronics Audio 20 ne s'active pas !

Est-ce que certains d'entre vous ont déjà expérimenté le problème ou au contraire ne le rencontrent pas (auquel cas ce serait une défaillance matérielle car j'ai testé le micro casque sur un PC et il fonctionne parfaitement) ?


----------



## calvin (20 Février 2005)

endavent a dit:
			
		

> Je continue ce thread car je viens de découvrir un autre problème : contrairement à ce qui m'avait été annoncé, l'entrée LINE IN ne fonctionne pas lorsqu'on connecte un micro externe : que ce soit dans Skype ou dans les préférences système, le micro du casque Plantronics Audio 20 ne s'active pas !
> 
> Est-ce que certains d'entre vous ont déjà expérimenté le problème ou au contraire ne le rencontrent pas (auquel cas ce serait une défaillance matérielle car j'ai testé le micro casque sur un PC et il fonctionne parfaitement) ?



c'est normal, un micro en remplace un autre

si tu branches un micro, l'interne se deconnecte


----------



## endavent (20 Février 2005)

Non, non, tu n'as pas compris : lorsqu'on branche un micro externe (Casque-micro Audio 20 de Plantronics, ou micro tige quelconque), on a beau choisir l'entrée Line In dans les prefs système, il ne fonctionne pas, aucun son ne passe. Je précise que les 2 micros ont été testés sur un PC sans problème ....


----------

